# ticking from exhaust AFTER shut off



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I did a search but found nothing on this and I assume its more of a nuisance than anything. AFTER shutting off my truck there is a ticking sound coming from underneath the truck. I always assumed this was some sort of heatshield issue on other vehicles. But with mine it goes on for what seems to be a minute or more. Way more than I have ever seen, Anyone with any thoughts?


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

when metal gets hot it expands, metal moving on metal= noise, when the exhaust system starts to cool it shrinks ( however so slightly) these sounds are normal


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Agreed. As said above; Totally normal.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Agreed, normal. I was a Lexus tech for a long time, very common complaint........


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know what motor you have, but my V10 always used to make the smae noise after being turned off.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

You ought to hear the moans and groans from my 2 45' box storage trailers where I usually do my maintenance when the sun starts cooking them.Sometimes they scare the hell out of me. Expansion and contraction that's all.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I figured that's what it was it just seems that this particular engine does way longer than anything I have seen. My previous 5.4 it wasn't even noticable.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

kurtandshan;1080899 said:


> I did a search but found nothing on this and I assume its more of a nuisance than anything. AFTER shutting off my truck there is a ticking sound coming from underneath the truck. I always assumed this was some sort of heatshield issue on other vehicles. But with mine it goes on for what seems to be a minute or more. Way more than I have ever seen, Anyone with any thoughts?


Mine does it too, more so when it was newer. Its completely normal.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Every vehicle I have does that. Don't worry about it man.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Not worried, just askin.... Thanks for the info everyone. I knew it wasn't anything to worry about cause the engine was off.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey all, new to the forum !
I just wanted to chime in and ask if you have a aftermarket exhaust. I notice my friends 05 5.4 F150 doesn't make a sound but my 06 F350 is like a chior when I turn it off. All I can think is the gibson dual exhaust is the cheaper exhaust...like 430 or whatever it is...not the 304SS. That and maybe because the truck is so damn long.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

quisman;1102820 said:


> Hey all, new to the forum !
> I just wanted to chime in and ask if you have a aftermarket exhaust. I notice my friends 05 5.4 F150 doesn't make a sound but my 06 F350 is like a chior when I turn it off. All I can think is the gibson dual exhaust is the cheaper exhaust...like 430 or whatever it is...not the 304SS. That and maybe because the truck is so damn long.


Usually it is the heat shields on the catalytic converters that creak and pop. The big round and long mufflers have been known to make lots of noise as well.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Makes sense...never really bothered me...really all my V8's have done it since my 78F150 but this one is LOUD ! Now that I think of it, it's towards the box also...prolly mufflers.


----------

